# Wen wunderts. Diablo 3 Gästepass gesucht....



## DieWulst (19. Juni 2012)

hi leute
der titel sagt schon alles. hätte gern nen gästepass um diablo 3 mal anzuzocken.
falls einer einen key übrig hat würd ich mich tierisch freuen!!!
einfach ne pn schicken. 
vielen dank im vorraus!!!!
gruß wulst


----------

